# Jacob as a dumbo!



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

I was giving Jacob his chin scritchins and I pulled down his ears to where he looked like a dumbo! xD

I frantically ran through the house trying to find a camera, but I gave my boyfriend mine and my mother took the good one to a Daughtry concert.

So I had to get my cellular device. :3
Junky quality but it's still so adorable! 










-sniggers- He's such a goofball...


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

lol


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

aww


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

* thats too cute!, I have a pic from when Xavier was just a little one. He also had a dumbo look lol. I think it's around here somewhere? *


----------



## kerkam (Jun 1, 2007)

awww bless - what a cutie


----------

